# Scarecrows - preview track from new album



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I prefer the remix, but both are wicked. Nice work, Sam.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like both versions. Will the dub mix be included in the CD??


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for your comments and for listening, glad you like them - 
both versions will be on the CD when it comes out pumpkinhead


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

So great! Just like always


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for listening Rania, I really appreciate your comments!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome work as always Sam! I will be buying this as soon as it is available. Do you have a mailing list or anything to sign up to keep up on all your work?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Awesome work as always Sam! I will be buying this as soon as it is available. Do you have a mailing list or anything to sign up to keep up on all your work?


Thanks Kurtis really appreciate the feedback as always, really glad you like the track. I have finally set up a mailing list, thanks for your suggestion, simply go to 

http://www.samhaynes.moonfruit.com 

and click the mailing list link at the top of the page

When people sign up they will get:

An exclusive free copy of a special EP which will be out next month, featuring some brand new music!
Updates on the new CD which is out in the summer (We won't spam you!)
Exclusive discount codes for the new CD and any other tracks we release.

thanks, Sam.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Free, or at least discounted, is _always_ great


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Free, or at least discounted, is _always_ great


Of course


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool! You should try the piano vst's from Imperfect Samples!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys - I love your music  will be getting that piano as soon as i can


----------

